# Is anyone having audio issues with .901?



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

Earpiece is killing me...sounds horrible! And when using the speaker I hear eco!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

I have absolutely no issues with 901. Everything works perfect. Maybe the speaker is damaged?


----------



## dcmarch (Oct 22, 2011)

My only issue is my alarm won't ring it vibrates just no sound

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Is increasing volume turned off on the alarm

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dcmarch (Oct 22, 2011)

No its on

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Sometimes my alarm will not go off with increasing volume on. I turn increasing volume off now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you by chance overclocked?
Whenever I overclocked .901 I had these same issues.
When I took the overclock completely off. All of the sound issues were resolved.

Basically here was my test. I completely redid the phone. I did a Nandroid.
then I overclocked and did a second Nandroid with the overclock in place.

I tried with it being overclocked and phone had the sound issues.
I flashed the Nandroid with no overclock and the sound issues were non-existant.

Keep in mind the only differance between these two Nandroids was the fact that one was overclocked and the other was not.

So I concluded the current method for overclocking still has a few kinks to work out. Also the only reason I did it was because I could.
I mean its not like this phone needs anymore speed.

I sure hope that this helps my friend. I know when my alarm was just vibrating and I didnt wake up for work 3 times.... yeah that wasnt cool.


----------

